# pic of my longfin german blue ram babies



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

managed to finally grab a pic of some of my gbr babies. They hide all the time in the plants so I can never catch them in time, but this am I had just dropped in some BBS and they were stuck in the same spot for a few mins, so I grabbed the camera.

They are 23 days old now and growing good. I only have about 8 of them out of this batch, but Ive got new wigglers (100 at least) hatching in a 2.5 gallon tank. Hopefully I can raise them myself.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They really are cute little things. Wish you luck with the new brood.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Babies are still alive and growing bigger every day now. Mom is allowing them to eat with her, she doesn't chase them at all

I did get a very nice GBR male from Bwhiskered (aka Charlie) on the weekend and after introducing 2 males and 1 female to her, she chased the flashiest showoff male away and the female (so I took them out) and I left the other male in the tank with her. She let him follow her around keeping a safe distance from her, then yesterday doesn't she go and lay another clutch of eggs on the same stone as before and he fertilized them!

Both of them are tending the eggs now and 2nd day no fungused ones 

I will leave these in the tank with her to see if this male will be like her and not eat them, won't know for a day or so....keeping fingers crossed she's got another mate like the former one (non-eaters) 

The last lot of babies I lost a lot of them because they wouldn't eat MW...so I got vinegar eels from bwhiskered, and now they are eating and still alive at 1 week old....keeping fingers crossed as these are longfinned babies too.

Just found out my GBRs are what are called German Blue Diamond longfins, they are a hybrid of US and Germany breeds, which make them more colorful, and I can tell you there's quite a difference in color, so hopefully I can raise some of these to share with others here.

pics
here's the 1 week old longfin German Blue Diamond rams.









and here's new daddy tending his eggs


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

very nice congratz!

I never have had much success with GBR's... I have 1 of my original 3 left, maybe I will get some more one day soon (after the 15th of Aug.... moving lol)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im very happy about how they are coming along. I have now seen the eye stripe and black spike over the front dorsal on a few of them. Looks like I have one dominant male at least 

I now have the 3rd spawn in the hatching box, got wigglers this am.
These might be a mix of longfin and regular this time.

The 2nd spawn of about 20 are growing good, starting to look a lot like
baby rams, with top fins developing now.

Will be moving them to a bigger tank next week...once I have it set up.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Do these guys get on ok in community tanks ? I know I've seen a few in community tanks, here and there. I keep reading about them here and I find I'm becoming quite interested in having some, both because they are so attractive and because I'd like to try breeding them too. 

They'd be sharing with some of the Danios, kuhlis, larger shrimp like Ghosts, Flower and Vampire shrimp and some smaller cories. Would they be ok in a tank like that ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine share their tank with otto cats, flower shrimp, nerite snails, and now microrasbora kubotai and runnynose tetras.

here is my latest pics of them

This is one of the biggest ones, with eye stripe showing now at 6 weeks old









Mamma is guarding these babies and wouldn't let me take pics of them!








Here's the 17 day olds now in the 8 gallon tank to grow up.








and the latest bunch....wigglers that will be freeswimming tomorrow!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice Anna.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe not only cute when big but cute when small too! Adorable babies! Parents stay with them the whole time?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah, Anna, soooo tempted, even though I mainly like micro fish, these guys are growing on me every time I look. Thanks for the update on how they get on with others.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

These particular parents (longfin female x regular fin male) are very easy going. She lost her longfin mate and I got another male to see if she would accept him....she did and now both are happy together 

He doesn't bother the juvies at all, they all eat together! I have 8 of them in this tank with the pair. I have heard this is not usually normal as GBRs are notorious for eating their young, either as eggs or fry, but this female and her mate (deceased) were the best parents Ive ever seen, except for a pair of Black Pinoy Ghost Angels I had.

The male she picked is not aggressive, he just follows her around like a lost puppy, she's the dominant one. They spawned a few days after I introduced him and although he watched over the eggs, he kept getting sidetracked and would wander off....letting snails grab a few here and there, so I took the rock out, and those are the wigglers that hatched.


----------

